# fever, bleeding gums, doctor's visit



## dajoma (May 17, 2008)

Partly I am writing this because I need to vent and partly because I would like to share our situation.

Five days ago my dd came down with a fever. At first we thought it might have been a teething fever. But the fever continued, often reaching 102. The fever and mood were up and down, although the fever has continued. She did have a cough, slight runny nose and then some sores appeared around her mouth and her gums swelled up.

We contacted a naturopathic doctor (two days after the fever started) who recommended some remedies - belladonna, pulsatilla, chamomilla; as well as vit. c. By day 3 it was Friday and I was concerned because she seemed to be in discomfort and the weekend was soon approaching. I thought it might be better to take her to the doctor's office before the weekend in case things got worse and the only option would have been the hospital. All we wanted was a diagnosis. Wow! What a mistake. When the doctor walked in she reprimanded us for not vaccinating our daughter and lectured us on how that was wrong on a community and personal level. Then she proceeded to check our dd and all she could say was that it was possible that it was chicken pox. She told us that our dd had to take tylenol before leaving the doctor's office or else if the fever continued Children's Aid would have to be contacted. I still am so angry and fuming. How dare she force us to administer medication to our daughter.

The last two days there are periods when dd is more her self and other periods when she is inconsolable. Her gums are now bleeding. From what I have read it seems like this is viral and will hopefully get better soon. Her fever seems to finally be down.

Anyone else out there suspect that their darling one has a similar virus?


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your experience. That sounds awful. The doctor should have skipped the preaching session, the useless tylenol and focused on helping your daughter. From what you described, I wouldn't think it was chickenpox. Personally, I've not heard of a virus causing bleeding gums and would probably be a bit concerned but maybe others have had a similar experience.

Does your daughter have any other worrisome symptoms? Such as bruising or bleeding easily?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had a rough dr visit with no real help for your daughter!
Do you live in the south? Does she have any rash or bruising?
I hope she feels better soon!

Deb


----------



## dajoma (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. This will be quick because my daughter has been inconsolable since waking up. There hasn't been any bruising or bleeding aside from the gums. She just seems to be in pain. Since waking up this morning her gums haven't bled, which is a good sign. It is just so hard to see her still in pain. We plan to get her in again for another NMT session to see if that can help at all and give her more chamomilla.

We are in southwestern Ontario. Deb - have there been similar cases in the south?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Aw, poor girl! What is hurting her?
I thought of this tropical virus that's pretty common, but I wouldn't think Ontario is south enough!
Maybe you could try cool packs on her where it hurts?
I hope it helps to go to the naturopathic doctor. I would probably want to give her some pain reliever if she's in pain and cool packs don't help.

Hope to hear good news soon,

Deb


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My first thought was hand foot and mouth. Does she have any red spots on her hands or feet?


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, last summer when my dd had a virus (I also suspected HFM) she had bleeding gums towards the end of it. I called our hcp who said it was a fairly uncommon but normal symptom from HFM.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

What I was worried about, though *very* unlikely, was something like leukemia. Bleeding gums in children could be a sign of something serious and aren't really a common viral symptom. I certainly don't want to cause unnecessary alarm or worry but did want to caution that a doctor visit (and maybe a blood test - CBC) might be warranted if her symptoms do not resolve or she develops other problems.

It could be HFM - I remember having it as a child but there were spots in other places - not just my mouth, and it didn't bleed.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

When my kids and I had it a few years back we didnt have bleeding gums either but from what I saw while researching online some get really miserable with it with huge blisters in the mouth and throat.

Lucky for all of us we had a very mild case and I am the only one that had sores in the mouth and those where tiny and didnt hurt me much.


----------



## dajoma (May 17, 2008)

I have been meaning to update everyone sooner, but time goes by so quickly. After 8 days, dd was much better. By day 10, I felt comfortable enough to have her around other children. My guess is that she had a viral infection. Strange enough though, the morning before her fever started we had a play date and it seems that none of the other kids got sick. Her fever literally started hours after the play date ended. So this one will remain a bit of a mystery. Now that she is over that, we keep hoping those second molars will cut through any day now.

Thank you everyone for reading and replying to my post.


----------

